# openoffice-bin-de-1.1.2.ebuild (viewcvs) - fehlerhafte Links

## munkmill

Hallo an euch alle,

ich habe soeben das ebuild für OpenOffice 1.1.2 aus dem deutsch ViewCVS gezogen und OO installieren lassen.

Leider wurden die Links (/usr/bin/ooffice, /usr/bin/oowriter, ...) zwar erzeugt, funktionieren aber nicht.

OpenOffice liegt in /opt und die dort enthaltenen Programme heißen swriter etc. und lassen sich dort auch starten, nur eben über die Links nicht.

Leider werden die Links auch im Menü benutzt...Weiß jemand, wie ich das hinbiegen kann?

Jan

----------

## xy77

guck dir mal an, wohin die Links in ~/<ooinstalldir>/1.1.2/program/swriter ... verweisen

```

ls -l ~/<ooinstalldir>/1.1.2/program

```

manuell korrigieren

```

ln -sf /opt/OpenOffice.org/1.1.2/program/swriter ~/<ooinstalldir>/1.1.2/program/

ln -sf /opt/OpenOffice.org/1.1.2/program/sweb ~/<ooinstalldir>/1.1.2/program/

ln -sf /opt/OpenOffice.org/1.1.2/program/smath ~/<ooinstalldir>/1.1.2/program/

ln -sf /opt/OpenOffice.org/1.1.2/program/spadmin ~/<ooinstalldir>/1.1.2/program/

```

...

- xy77

----------

## munkmill

Hm, das Problem scheint zu sein, dass swriter, scalc, ... nur Skripte sind, die wiederum auf soffice verweisen und für den Aufruf das aktuelle Verzeichnis bestimmen.

Wenn nun also ein Link auf /opt/OO/program/swriter in /usr/bin liegt und oowriter heißt, so sucht er in /usr/bin nach soffice. Und das gibt es ja dort nicht.

Also werd ich wohl selbst die Skripte ändern müssen  :Sad: 

Viele Grüße, Jan

----------

## munkmill

Ok, Problem gelöst. Nachdem ich nochmal einige Threads genauer gelesen habe, fiel mir auf, dass im ViewCVS im Verzeichnis /files ein Wrapper-Skript liegt.

Wenn dieses beim Emergen vorhanden ist, funktioniert danach auch alles.

Jan

----------

## dertobi123

Es ist im übrigen viel einfacher sich das gentoo.de-Overlay per rsync auf die Platte zu holen, als im ViewCVS rumzusuchen  :Wink: 

----------

## Benjamin

Hi!

Wenn wir gerade beim Openoffice sind  :Wink: 

Gibt es ein Ebuild, mit dem ich Openoffice 1.1.2 inklusive der KDE-Integration emergen kann? (-> http://kde.openoffice.org/ ) 

Danke!

Benjamin

----------

## suka

 *Benjamin wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wenn wir gerade beim Openoffice sind 
> 
> Gibt es ein Ebuild, mit dem ich Openoffice 1.1.2 inklusive der KDE-Integration emergen kann? (-> http://kde.openoffice.org/ ) 
> ...

 

```
USE="ooo-kde" emerge openoffice-ximian
```

dauert allerdings so seine Zeit...

----------

## b0fh

@dertobi123:

Warum ist das ebuild für openoffice-bin-de 1.1.2 aus dem portage-overlay von gentoo.de verschwunden? Habe gerade mal wieder neu gesynced und jetzt will er immer auf 1.1.1 downgraden, weil kein ebuild für 1.1.2 mehr vorhanden...

----------

## dertobi123

Das scheint beim letzten Umzug des Ebuild CVS verloren gegangen zu sein, ist jetzt wieder im CVS.

----------

## mrsteven

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Es ist im übrigen viel einfacher sich das gentoo.de-Overlay per rsync auf die Platte zu holen, als im ViewCVS rumzusuchen 

 

Was mach ich am besten, wenn ich nur dein openoffice-bin-de will und nicht das ganze gentoo.de-Overlay? Heute wollte er nämlich bei "emerge -uDav world" eine neue Version der xine-lib aus dem Overlay installieren. Ich möchte aber solche "Verflechtungen" zwischen dem offiziellem Standard-Portage und dem Overlay vermeiden, nicht dass auf einmal das halbe System vom Overlay abhängt. Ich möchte eben, dass nur OpenOffice aus dem Overlay installiert wird und sonst nichts.

----------

## dertobi123

```
mkdir -p ~/overlay/app-i18n

cd ~/overlay/app-i18n/

rsync -avz rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-de-ebuilds/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de .

```

~/overlay als Overlay in /etc/make.conf eintragen.

----------

## mrsteven

Danke!

----------

## platinumviper

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rsync -avz rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-de-ebuilds/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de .
> 
> ...

 

Wie ist OOo denn da hinein geraten? Mit Internationalisierung hat es doch gar nichts zu tun, es ist ein gewöhnliches Office-Paket und sollte entsprechend einsortiert werden.

platinumviper

----------

## dertobi123

Es ist die lokalisierte (und ausschliesslich lokalisierte!) Version eines Office Pakets.

----------

